# International 1066 3 point lift problem



## Wolff123 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a 1066 and the three-point lift has stopped functioning. I hooked up my rake to test the two remotes which are still functioning correctly. I need to check that the control arms are in the correct position with the top one being behind the bottom one. But when removing the inspection cover on the back and running the tractor, I notice that there is hydraulic fluid raining down from above. I am thinking that this is not normal but would like a second opinion before I do anything.

I was using a 10ft bush hog when this problem first occurred. Seemed to be that the problem only occurred once I took the mower off and then the lift wouldn't work after


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Wolff, welcome to the forum.

The fluid raining down is likely the source of your problem. Is there any way you can see exactly where it is coming from?? Maybe use a light and a mirror??


----------



## Wolff123 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes i tried my best to see where it is coming from but it is coming from somewhere high enough that i can’t see it. I’m thinking it is the pressure relief valve but if this is the case I can’t understand how my remotes are still working unless the pressure relief valve has failed in a “middle” position.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe your lift piston???


----------

